# Great Park Criterium Irvine, CA



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Great Park Criterium Tonight
The Great park Criterium series is tonight at 6PM. Entrance is off of the 5 fwy and Sand Canyon Ave in Irvine. Parking is free.

Might take your mind of of current events for an hour.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Thursday-Night-Crit-at-The-Great-Park/113834771971286?ref=ts


----------

